# Coachman Waterworks Board Utilities Panel - HELP



## Deneen Whitaker (Apr 4, 2017)

My husband and I bought a used 2009 Coachman Dream-catcher.  The water manifold was busted - so we ordered a new one. Husband used old one to put all piping where it belongs. Unfortunately he did not mark where the 3 (I think) hoses connect to.  He has everything back together but we can not get fresh water tank to fill so he assumes that he has it hooked up wrong.  Does anyone have a Coachman with this type water control panel that could remove panel and take a picture of connections and emai to me so that we can get it put back together correctly? I have searched the web - no help.


Thank you


----------

